# rapget problem



## callmeastha (Dec 3, 2006)

i recently downloaded rapget so that i could resume downloads of rapidshare files since i use dial-up connection,but it doesn't seem to work.it accepts the link but it shows some waiting time and when the time's up an error occurs and  it starts all over again showing the same waiting time.sometimes it doesn't even accept a link when i paste it.which link are we supposed to use?the one that we get when we enter the rapidshare download code on the website or the one that is given in the other websites(with a *.rar.htm extension)?would u reccomend some other software?
thnx in advance


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry... RS downloading Tools are illigal.. and unfortunatelly we cant discuss those here... Against the forum Rules...


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 3, 2006)

it seems that ur pretty new to RS stuff...cuz it is not possible to simply resume download frm RS with out premium account...though possible to download multiple files simultaneously......IT'S SIMPLY IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## dissel (Dec 3, 2006)

To use rapget successfully you need to upgrade it your account status in premium user....and if you did that you can use any branded download accelerator like Flashget,Internet Download accelerator.....and so on.


----------

